# Look 555 true weight?



## Ben01

Hi, I have a new bike short-list with a 555 on it, along with a Madone 5.5 and a Specialized Tarmac.
Does anyone know have an accurate weight for a 555 frame and fork? Or frame only?
Thanks.


----------



## XR4Ti

Don't know how accurate this is (it's an '07 and the size used for weighing isn't mentioned), but from here:

http://www.lookcycle-usa.com/news/2007/news_07_0131_555intro.html

I got:

Frame Weight: 1100g / 2.43 lbs.
Fork Weight: 360g / 0.79 lbs.

I notice JensonUSA has them on for $2k now, which is why I'm looking into it. I think this is a decent price, but not sure. What sort of price/build-up are you looking at?


----------



## Ben01

Thanks. Checked that site. Was at Look dealer today, and they happened to have a Topeak bike scale, so....
A 555 size L (full Ultegra SL and American Classic 420s) came out at 7.8kg (17.1lb). On sale for NZ$4750.


----------



## Ben01

P.S. to last post: weight taken without pedals.


----------



## XR4Ti

BTW, I was really keen on getting a Look frame because of their reputation for very well-built carbon frames in their own factory in France. It turns out the 555, being a lower end, is built in Taiwan; only their higher end frames come out of France.


----------



## wiz525

their higher end frames don't come out of france directly either. they are manufactured in the Look owned factory in Tunisia and finished in France. It is however, an exclusive Look factory.


----------



## XR4Ti

wiz525 said:


> their higher end frames don't come out of france directly either. they are manufactured in the Look owned factory in Tunisia and finished in France. It is however, an exclusive Look factory.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Schneiderguy

last November I bought a '07 demo 565 (585 fork and front end and 555 rear triangle) from a Look dealer off Ebay. It was a complete bike with DA cranks, Ultegra everthing else. Wheelset, bars, stem and saddle were acceptable but nothing to get excited about. I paid $2200 With the '09 models coming out and the state of the economy there will be some real deals. For the money you are planning on spending you maybe able to build or buy a complete 585.


----------



## Ramjm_2000

XR4Ti said:


> BTW, I was really keen on getting a Look frame because of their reputation for very well-built carbon frames in their own factory in France. It turns out the 555, being a lower end, is built in Taiwan; only their higher end frames come out of France.


I wouldn't worry about country of origin, Asian vs. African, the 555 is an outstanding frame. The fit and finish are as good on the 555 as any other Look I've ever ridden/seen.


----------



## jecjec81

Ben01 said:


> Thanks. Checked that site. Was at Look dealer today, and they happened to have a Topeak bike scale, so....
> A 555 size L (full Ultegra SL and American Classic 420s) came out at 7.8kg (17.1lb). On sale for NZ$4750.


My Small Look 555 weighs in the same. 17.16 lbs with 105 and Fulcrum Racing Zero wheelset. That's with computer and water cages.


----------



## Ramjm_2000

My medium frame came in around 1130gms, the posted fork weight was about right pre-cut. With Campy Chorus, Topolinos, Mavic SSCs, and Stronglights mine comes in a hair over 16 lbs (16.2). Here is an updated pic:


----------



## Campbelllevy

I also have a Look 555, with full Sram Red, and it's really quite light...I would recommend it highly. I live in Aspen, Colorado, where everything is either straight up or down, and it's a pretty good all round bike.


----------



## Look guy

*Look 555*

Thinking of selling my 15lb. full dura ace 2005 look 555 for $1600 on craigslist. It is like new. Is this too cheap?


----------

